# Hatteras Island Fishing Pier



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Its distroyed from 2003 right?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BigJeff823 said:


> Its distroyed from 2003 right?



Actually all the piers are up and running,Frisco is still under repair but is running.. Rodanthe is in full swing as well as Avon.. 

I'm thinking you are speaking of Rodanthe,but as said,they are all up and running..


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

DD,ya mean up and catchin' don't ya????  ....the R


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Correct Me But . . .*

I thought Jeanette's Pier was gone???????


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Some OBX Pier Info*

http://www.outerbanksfishing.com/FishingInfo/piers.htm


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

SD....I think DD was referring to HI piers and you are right about Jeanettes(but rebuilding that "landmark" soon from what I read)....the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SD,I think he was refering to Hatteras Piers..

Yes Jenettes is gone,but will be rebuilt..

Kitty Hawk,the best drummin pier down there is gone,*and will not be rebuilt...*


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*AKA Rodanthe*

I'll be within walkind distance of that Pier on my Vacation is it up and ready.I'm hoping on getting Specks,Sheephead,Flounder,Spainish Macs,Black Drum,and Reds(Red Drum).I'll even take Pompano too;What da hell.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap,she's up and runnin..


----------



## the old guy (Dec 17, 2003)

GOOD NEWS ABOUT THE FRISCO PIER

The repair-reconstruction is now completed to the length it was before Isabel.

The pier has been open for a couple of months while they were working to extend it seaward but was fishable only from the sides.

As of Friday the decking was completed and after about one half days work Monday to finish the railings it will be open full length once again.

They plan to lengthen it further during the winter.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I've never fished that pier(Frisco)  ......anybody know the "what,when"....the R


----------



## drumrunner (Aug 4, 2004)

Sure Kenny will post more since it was one of his fav. old king piers. Its a great summer pier, since it is south of the point it does not get the wrap around silt from the point that Avon pier gets. Its also far enough south that it usually has a few degrees of seperation in water temp from Rodanthe. While the north beach piers shine come the fall, Frisco usually slows down. Although I do recall Pat telling me back when the pier was longer( pre-pre Izzy, as in the 80's) that Ne wind in September was known to produce some pretty good bites on yearlings and big boys. I am sure Kenny will have more to add w/ possible corrections


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

The kings aren't as plentiful as they were back then,Drumrunner.. I can remember a time when Pat and I have caught as many as 8 in 1 weekend between the two of us in OCT!!  Back then it was known to catch kings as late as Thanksgiving..Avon was never a rival pier be it spring,summer,or fall,Frisco always did better on kings and everything else,except drum,that's where Avon has always shined..

Shame it's not that way anymore. Pat told me he went out there last yr in Sept when the kings used to be there thick,conditions were right also,he said there wasn't a soul fishing on the end??  

Thanks Old Guy,good news to hear.. The way other piers have been doing this yr,Avon in purticular,makes you wonder what Frisco may have done,minus IZZY..


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

*Frisco*

Love the ole' gal. Friends and I visited Frisco August 2002 for a week . Arrived Late Sunday the 11th that year and walked the planks for a preview of the weeks catches. While standing on the Tee a young local kinger decked a tarpon 40 lbs or so. Returned to our quarters for an evening of rest ...I'm not sure now if lying with ones eyes open all night is resting but we had decided to wait until Monday and fish those nice green waters. The day began slow but just relaxing was what the Doctor ordered. Several Barracuda sniffed baits throughout the day but no takers. Around 5 p.m that same young Kinger let out a Rebels yell .....that a large shark had hit my bait. Before I could remove my tired bones from my chair the Shark had taken me down to with-in yards of the bottom of the spool of my Okuma Gold single speed reel. Man I thought how big is this thing....In fact I was fishing with more drag the I usually do because of the earlier sightings of Mr. toothy. I removed the reel from it's holder, placed my size 13 against the rail and began to hoist the beast landward ......reel drag set nearly into the locked position. The fellow resisted my advances but was soon on it's way to the Pier. He shook at my rod tip on each gain. I asked the young fellow again as I pulled the beast in "Are you sure it was a Shark" the answer was " Yes Sir "..... I saw him clear". Then all of a sudden he appeared from the depths and surfaced 50 yards from the Pier. Back and forth he swam..... nearing the dangers of the others baits and releases. You can believe me when I say..... his teeth you could see from that distance. The leader and hooks pinned tight against his jaw. I could see he was nearing five feet in length. I'm sure there have been others who would think he was small in comparision to what he may have been in years Past. But this fish was Mine. All I had to do was keep him from the Pilings , My Heart raced.... my eyes focused on the sight of him. I imagined him looking up at me as he swam closer. The look he gave me seemed to lack fearless authority .........Everyone seemed to have joined me in my focus along the rails edge.....Look at the size of that thing came from their lips.........I yelled someone get me a gaff.......Don't miss it. Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeees! This is the One I Need......... I yelled in my excitement!!!!! The trophy was soon dropped upon the deck that day ,,,,,,,The fear in his eyes as he lay there brought a new found respect from with-in me for him......... for he had been all that he should have been that day. His efforts to resist fate were Honorable...........Not a day passes that I am not reminded of the fevered emotion I felt on that warm August eve not so long ago. The North Carolina Saltwater Fishing Citation hangs on the wall beside me now as I type. . Reading " Whose Catch has been Judged Exceptional " Fish.......King Mackerel .....Weight 40 lbs 0 oz..... Date August 12, 2002..........I'm Honored to say that he was the last of three caught by all at Frisco during the 2002 season. Saddened that Natures offerings have been reduced to nill. Hopeful that things improve for the generations to come........Greatful that someone is willing to invest and risk their resources in adventures ........Like our Coastal Fishing Piers......Thank You for Frisco for the Memories


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Terrific story. Congratulations.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*"Most Excellent Story",Noah*

If that ole pier could talk,she could tellya a bunch..  

Great to hear someone feels the same as I about that pier,and even better it has an owner who seems to care now..


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

My fondest memory of Frisco was me on the end of the pier by myself and Jody in the pierhouse with me screaming JODY HELP ! 

A fellow walking on the beach heard me and went in the pierhouse telling her there was a guy on the end of the pier going nuts. She comes over the intercom asking what's wrong? 

I'VE GOT A TARPON ON AND THEY ARE ROLLING EVERYWHERE ! HELP ! 

Out comes Hicky Jackson to the rescue. No more hooked,but a 68 pounder landed.

The only Drum I've caught off Frisco were on S.E./S.W. winds in October/November.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Yeah,Mike*

She still laughs at that one to this day..

Ya remember all the practical jokes we used to play on the end?? Like the first night I went sharkin,or what I thought was sharkin.  

My bud had a spinner and had told me to watch it cause I was in the sleeping bag waiting for my rod ta go zing..Had me a 7000 and thought I was loaded for bear..  Well my bud had loaded his spinner up with 50lb test. That would give him about 150yd on that big ole mitchell..  Bare in mind I had only caught and seen sharks that were no bigger than 20lb tops.. Well,while I was sleeping a guy (Ron Ought),you know him Mike,started shaking the [email protected] out of my sleeping bag with me in it yelling "ya got him on!" I jumped out of the bag just in time for him to hand me my buds spinner and watch it hit the bottom of the spool with a huge hammerhead on the end and kerrrrrrrrppooooowww  Never did live that one down..  My initiation to the Frisco Pier...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

..gudden!....'bout time ta gettum back aint it DD......the R


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Ken,*

Yes Sir,those were the days. Penn Long beaches and 6'0s were considered entry level casting reels. "Just heave that king head past the shadow of the top rail and hold on." 

I hate to think of how many cases of pony millers it took to make it through a season out there or just a weekend for that matter !

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------

